# "bradford" meet



## citygirl (Mar 26, 2006)

anyone interested in meeting up?...

in a "getting drunk, eating curry(or whatever),not being able to get home" kinda way...

held in bradford...but including anyone who can get there... 

if you'd be interested, say "aye"...

more details to follow.... when we can decide where to hold it


----------



## Spion (Mar 26, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> anyone interested in meeting up?...
> 
> in a "getting drunk, eating curry(or whatever),not being able to get home" kinda way...
> 
> ...



Aye, lass


----------



## boha (Mar 26, 2006)

aye indeed


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 26, 2006)

aye (childcare willing).


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 27, 2006)

why not
as long as i can excape from work.

when then?


----------



## citygirl (Mar 27, 2006)

k, that's 5 of us so far...not too many drunks to keep track of 

at this rate, we'll need somewhere with more than one room


----------



## citygirl (Mar 28, 2006)

feel free to chip in with ideas people....that way don't feel like we're forcing anything on anyone...    

do we have any ideas on whether we want during the day, or an evening?

a quick drink? or an all-day jobby?

food and drink? or just drink?

i don't drink, so it makes no odds to me


----------



## boha (Mar 28, 2006)

town centre of elsewhere ?

cough...fanny's alehouse...cough 

evening or daytime, either is good. prefer a weekend though, and if it involves a curry...bonus


----------



## Spion (Mar 28, 2006)

boha said:
			
		

> town centre of elsewhere ?
> 
> cough...fanny's alehouse...cough
> 
> evening or daytime, either is good. prefer a weekend though, and if it involves a curry...bonus



Fanny's is v cool with me too. A nice lively boozer and only five minutes walk from the Aire Valley rail line.

I was gonna suggest one Thursday soon. How's that sound?


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 28, 2006)

evening or daytime? thursday daytime is okay. Evenings I will have to check.


----------



## Spion (Mar 28, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> evening or daytime? thursday daytime is okay. Evenings I will have to check.



I was thinking an evening. Too much work in the day for me to slope off drinking, unfortunately. We needn't be fixed to Thurs tho - see what you can do childcare-wise and we'll fit round that


----------



## citygirl (Mar 28, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> I was thinking an evening. Too much work in the day for me to slope off drinking, unfortunately. We needn't be fixed to Thurs tho - see what you can do childcare-wise and we'll fit round that



i told her that...but would she accept it from me...NO!!!    

anyway...she might now


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 28, 2006)

Someone suggest a date and I will ask about babysitting.....


----------



## IPRN (Mar 28, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> anyone interested in meeting up?...in a "getting drunk, eating curry(or whatever),not being able to get home" kinda way...



Sounds like every trip I ever make to Bradford!


----------



## IPRN (Mar 28, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> feel free to chip in with ideas people....



Leeds?   

(Runs for cover!)


----------



## boha (Mar 28, 2006)

IPRN said:
			
		

> Leeds?
> 
> (Runs for cover!)



ya funny bugger 

nah...i'd like to buy a pint and still have change from a tenner   

seriously though, most of my friends are in leeds, and i work in huddersfield, so it would make a pleasant change to actually go out a couple of miles from my house.


----------



## IPRN (Mar 28, 2006)

boha said:
			
		

> ya funny bugger i'd like to buy a pint and still have change from a tenner



Still under £1.30 a pint in T'Angel!


----------



## citygirl (Mar 29, 2006)

IPRN said:
			
		

> Still under £1.30 a pint in T'Angel!



yeah...but it's T'ANGEL!!!   


listen you....either fall in line with everyone else, or have your OWN meet


----------



## IPRN (Mar 31, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> yeah...but it's T'ANGEL!!!



I've had many a happy hour in 'Loser's Club'!


----------



## Spion (Mar 31, 2006)

IPRN said:
			
		

> I've had many a happy hour in 'Loser's Club'!



never mind this talk of that other city in Yorks, IPRN. You coming for a pint or what?


----------



## IPRN (Mar 31, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> never mind this talk of that other city in Yorks, IPRN. You coming for a pint or what?



'Appen!


----------



## Spion (Mar 31, 2006)

IPRN said:
			
		

> 'Appen!



Cool. We need to sort a date. NEXT THURSDAY (April 6) FOLKS?


----------



## citygirl (Mar 31, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> Cool. We need to sort a date. NEXT THURSDAY (April 6) FOLKS?



i'm ok with that...lets see what the ones who don't just have to roll out their front doors to get their, shall we 

is it fanny's then? never been in...is it just a drinky thing, or foody aswell?


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 1, 2006)

Where is this place you're suggesting?


----------



## citygirl (Apr 1, 2006)

it doesn't have to be there, per se....what about if we were to just meet up somewhere, and just decide then what we fancy doing?....bingley is a good drinking hole...and only 1 stop further on for the leeds lot...i'd just rather it not be in the city centre.


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 1, 2006)

Bingley?


That isn't on the Bramley- Vic line?

Is it on the forster road/ guiseley train??


I've never been to Bingley before!


----------



## Spion (Apr 1, 2006)

Suggested venue, Fanny's Ale House is here

Pics of Saltaire - Fanny's is 3 or 4 down on left


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 1, 2006)

Is there a train station at Saltaire?


----------



## citygirl (Apr 1, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Is there a train station at Saltaire?



yes hun...it's on leeds-skipton line...1st station is shipley, then saltaire...then the next is bingley....

just thought rather than plan it too much, we could see what happens on the day


----------



## boha (Apr 2, 2006)

don't think i can make the 6th unfortunately 

work and stuff until 9.00pm


----------



## citygirl (Apr 2, 2006)

boha said:
			
		

> don't think i can make the 6th unfortunately
> 
> work and stuff until 9.00pm



again, nothing's set in stone...everything's still flexible

do we want to just meet for drinks?, or do we want to go for more of a meal and drinks? somewhere....

we could also make it a weekend, unless anyone can't make w/e either...in which case....fuck it!...we'll just stay in


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 2, 2006)

Let us know what's decided before I mess my sister about!


----------



## Spion (Apr 2, 2006)

boha said:
			
		

> don't think i can make the 6th unfortunately
> 
> work and stuff until 9.00pm



Well, we either go for the 6th, but it'd be nice to see Mr Boha, so shall we settle on the Thurs after - the 13th?

All in favour say aye.


----------



## boha (Apr 2, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> Well, we either go for the 6th, but it'd be nice to see Mr Boha, so shall we settle on the Thurs after - the 13th?
> 
> All in favour say aye.



evening of the 13th would be cool (its good friday the day after..so i can indulge a bit  )

or even good friday, could do a daytime one?


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 2, 2006)

ah um not sure about that (school hols)


----------



## Spion (Apr 3, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> ah um not sure about that (school hols)



When's best for you, Maddalene?


----------



## IPRN (Apr 3, 2006)

I thought it was going to be the 6th   But I can probably make the following Thursday too. After that I'm going to be away for a few weeks in Europe.


----------



## citygirl (Apr 3, 2006)

IPRN said:
			
		

> I thought it was going to be the 6th   But I can probably make the following Thursday too. After that I'm going to be away for a few weeks in Europe.



ooh ooh can we come too???


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 3, 2006)

Not too sure about thurs 13th. Might be able to do friday time but I somehow doubt it (might involve leaving kids with their Dad, I don't think he'll go for that)


But don't just plan it around me..


----------



## citygirl (Apr 3, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Not too sure about thurs 13th. Might be able to do friday time but I somehow doubt it (might involve leaving kids with their Dad, I don't think he'll go for that)
> 
> 
> But don't just plan it around me..



if everyone else puts definite YES or NO days on, then we can all see who's available, and when...otherwise we're just gunna go round in circles...makes it easier to plan for maddalene (hush up woman! we're not planning just round you, we're planning round everybody)

we're fine over here, we can meet up without much planning...but if it means a few others can get over to join in, then we're ok with a bit of planning   

those coming through leeds could meet in leeds themselves, and catch train, or whatever...we can meet from train anyone coming to saltaire (after we've found each other, that is   )

couldn't be simpler


----------



## Spion (Apr 3, 2006)

almost any evening is good for me. Can't really do daytimes tho as I've got work to do during the week and don't wanna piss my weekend days away


----------



## IPRN (Apr 3, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> could meet in leeds



Now you're talking!


----------



## citygirl (Apr 3, 2006)

and in it's *full* context...

those coming _through_ leeds *could meet in leeds* themselves

  

there's always *ONE*


----------



## IPRN (Apr 3, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> and in it's *full* context...
> 
> those coming _through_ leeds *could meet in leeds* themselves



Might I suggest the Wetherspoon's in the station?


----------



## citygirl (Apr 3, 2006)

IPRN said:
			
		

> Might I suggest the Wetherspoon's in the station?



you might 


























but you might also be there on your todd


----------



## IPRN (Apr 4, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> you might
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, it's got to be better than 'outside WH Smiths' !


----------



## crass_kitten (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm up for it. The 6th would be a better date for me.


----------



## citygirl (Apr 4, 2006)

crass_kitten said:
			
		

> I'm up for it. The 6th would be a better date for me.



grrr argh...now the 6th has fallen through for me too...

next week is looking more and more likely...anyone mind what day of the week we have?


----------



## Spion (Apr 4, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> grrr argh...now the 6th has fallen through for me too...
> 
> next week is looking more and more likely...anyone mind what day of the week we have?



No, not really tho I prefer Weds or Thurs. I suggest we say one of these and put it in big letters on a new thread as all the people that seem to be attracted by the idea will soon drift off if we lose momentum. Better that 3 or 4 of us are there next week than none ever


----------



## citygirl (Apr 4, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> No, not really tho I prefer Weds or Thurs. I suggest we say one of these and put it in big letters on a new thread as all the people that seem to be attracted by the idea will soon drift off if we lose momentum. Better that 3 or 4 of us are there next week than none ever



anyday next week, apart from wednesday...cashflow is the big problem with this week.


----------



## IPRN (Apr 5, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> anyday next week, apart from wednesday...cashflow is the big problem with this week.



How about next Thursday in Fanny's then, with a meet-up at Leeds station for those passing through?


----------



## crass_kitten (Apr 5, 2006)

I'd be passing through Leeds.


----------



## IPRN (Apr 5, 2006)

crass_kitten said:
			
		

> I'd be passing through Leeds.



Want to meet at the Wetherspoon's in the station at 7pm?


----------



## Spion (Apr 5, 2006)

See new thread http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=157416


----------

